# Shellawax



## JAB1 (May 8, 2008)

I know this has been beat to death somewhere in the past, but I need a memory jolt.  What is your opinion of Shellawax from Australia?.......pros, cons, please !!![?]


----------



## Buzz (May 8, 2008)

Its a very good product - but like anything other than finishes such as CA or lacquer etc. it will wear off quickly with the frequent handling applied to a pen.

I tend to use it as a polish over my single coat of CA on Slimlines, which I produce a lot of for the tourist trade, and think that it works well.

My more "up-market" pens do not have it used on them.


----------



## woodchuckcuda (May 9, 2008)

My favorite finish with a little Ren wax!


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (May 9, 2008)

Although I have used Shellawax over CA, it is recommended for "raw timber" as the Aussies say. 
It is a good finish, but doesn't last as long as CA.

Larry


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 9, 2008)

I would not use it as a final finish on a pen for any reason at all.  IMHO, it simply does not last on a pen.


----------



## woodchuckcuda (May 15, 2008)

What I'm about to say may get me booted out of the forum.

I love Shellawax. I believe it is the best finish for pens. It is not as durable as urethane or CA glue. However, it is a finish and not a glue or surface addition as a urethane. There are always compromises. Plastics, which includes urethanes and CA, mask the finish, texture, and in some opinion, appeal of the wood/media. The Shellawax is a friction polish with shellac. Shellac is a preferred finish for some fine furniture finshers for decades.

Hey. I am not an expert. However, I suggest trying the finish. I believe that you will enjoy the results. IT IS NOT FREE!!! Those Aussies want their $$$'s for the experience. However, a jar lasts a very long time.

It is my favorite finish of all. 

All you CA guys... come and beat me up!

My experience. BS Chemistry. This means nothing. I love turning. However, I do understand the definition of plastic, so don't beat me up on this aspect.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 15, 2008)

I use it.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> I use it.



Same here, although it took me some time to develop the patience to leave the pen alone for a couple of weeks after finishing it with Shellawax. It needs a few weeks to cure before you can handle it (even with gloves)

If you leave it alone and let it cure, the finish will last a lot longer. It won't last as long as a lacquer or a plastic coating like poly or CA. 

(Just like your living room couch might not last as long without those see-through plastic couch covers on them..) []


----------



## DCBluesman (May 16, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat, BUT, not many folks want to spend the time and effort keeping up the appearance of their pen.  Shellawax will wear off fairly quickly, leaving behind a dull appearance which is susceptible to perspiration, dirt, acid rain and other chemicals.  I've heard this argument about fine furniture makers using shellac and that is partly true, only their product is not subject to the same kind of daily abuse that a pen takes.


----------



## JWW (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woodchuckcuda_
> 
> What I'm about to say may get me booted out of the forum.
> 
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## RussFairfield (May 16, 2008)

Shellac isn't a simple topic, but I would like to make a few comments. 

Nowhere is it more true that "good and durable" are never inclusive with "fast and easy" in a finish. Shellac can be a good finish, but we would grow old while doing it right - it isn't fast, and good things are never easy.

On the positive side, Shellawax is a friction polish that can give a high gloss in a short time, and look better than almost anything else we can put on a pen when it is new. 

However, there is always a price to pay for "quick and easy". The shellac from a friction polish is the least durable finish we can put on a pen.  It may have a lot of other admirable properties, but durability is what most people want when they buy a pen.

We can increase the wearability of the shellac finish by protecting it with frequent waxing, but waxing and polishing a pen is not something that most people will do.

It is wrong to compare a friction polish on a pen to a shellac finish on a tabletop or musical instrument because they aren't the same thing. The shellac coating on the pen has been compromised and softened by the waxes and oils that were added to make it easy and quick to apply; making it less durable than pure shellac.  The shellac on the table top is either pure shellac, or as in the case of a violin, it has been modified with a blend of natural resins and gums to make it a more flexible and durable finish. We measure the time to do a friction polish in seconds, while it takes weeks to apply the shellac on a tabletop, and months to years to get it right on a violin.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 17, 2008)

I haven't had any complaints yet. I don't even know how to do a CA finish very good,since there's about 50 different ways to do it.


----------

